# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  dodatak AS-u - jastuk za novorođenče?

## AnneMary

Imam jedno pitanje!
Naime zanima me do kad se koristi jastuk za novorođenče u autosjedalici konkretno mi imamo maxi cosi cabrioFix!

Do kad ste ga vi koristili?

----------


## Barbi

Nije to tako striktno određeno do kada, dok bebi ne ojačaju vratni mišići i ne počne čvrsto držati glavu, dok ne preraste taj jastuk (on stoji samo u jednom položaju i ne može se baš pomicati gore-dolje), otprilike do dobi od 3 mjeseca. Ja sam ga maknula kad mi se učinilo da više smeta nego koristi.

----------


## antigona

koristili ga do cca 3 mjeseca, onda sam izvadila onu spužvu koja je ispod guze i ostavila samo ono što ide oko glave jer mu nije bila stabilna.
sad uložak više ne koristimo.

----------


## Candy

Mene bune dvije stvari, mi smo izvadili onaj jastuk koji ide ispod guze sa negdje 4 mjeseca, a pojačanje za glavu smo ostavili. Može li se to izvaditi (jako mu se znoji glavica, i prilično mu je već malen prostor između, obrazima rusa od onu spužvicu). Dakle, je li to dio sjedalice i ne smije se micati radi sigurnosti ili? U novu sjedalicu ne mislimo preći što duže (radi sigurnosti).

----------


## Barbi

Da, da, može se izvaditi. Ja sam i mislila na to oko glave, naša sjedalica ni nije imala ispodguzno pojačanje.

----------


## Candy

> Da, da, može se izvaditi. Ja sam i mislila na to oko glave, naša sjedalica ni nije imala ispodguzno pojačanje.


U uputama ne piše ništa.  :/  :?

----------


## Nika

Candy o kojoj je sjedalici riječ?

----------


## Candy

Maxi cosi cabrio bez easy fixa. Jako smo zadovoljni s njom (plus što ima najbolje ocjene na ncap testovima).

----------


## Nika

Čudno mi j eda u uputama za Maxi-Cosi ne piše ništa.
Znam da sam vidjela (ne sjećam se za koju sjedalicu) no pisalo je da se taj dodatak skida oko treceg ili cetvrtog mjeseca.

Slobodno ga makni.

----------


## Candy

Da, i nacrtan je jastučić koji ide ispod guze, a ne cijeli umetak. Po tome bih ja rekla da po proizvođaču treba do kraja držati umetak. Iako logika mi govori da se može maknuti bez opasnosti za sigurnost jer je svrha umetka da pridržava nestabilnu glavicu, a Nikina to sigurno više nije.

----------


## AnneMary

Umatak se vadi! Može spužva odvojeno od držača za glavicu.
Izvučeš remenčiće, ionako ih moraš premjestiti na veću visinu kad beba poraste !

Hvala na odgovorima!

----------


## Candy

> Umatak se vadi! Može spužva odvojeno od držača za glavicu.
> Izvučeš remenčiće, ionako ih moraš premjestiti na veću visinu kad beba poraste !
> 
> Hvala na odgovorima!


Jesam plava, i opet ne kužim. Ja sam premjestila na veću visinu remenčiće odavno, ali onaj držač za glavu nisam vadila (samo jastučić ispod guze).

----------

